# Bose in 2001 Pathy



## pathfinderpages.com (Jul 24, 2004)

I have the factory bose option and im planning on adding some subs but keeping the factory HU....anything else will get ripped off.

I also want to add some components but I was wondering what kind of power the factory bose amp puts out, and what ohm load it will expect for the woofer and tweet.

IE can I just swap the speakers from a comp set with the factory comp set since the bose amp is supposed to have a crossover?

Also, someone said that the bose speakers are 2ohm, in that case, can I just get a 2ohm set of comps like the ID 6.5s?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

you can't just replace the speakers in the bose system, you'll need to replace the headunit as well and rewire the system, completely bypassing the stock amp.


----------



## pathfinderpages.com (Jul 24, 2004)

That is not true. I have seen several installs with it done.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

well nevermind then


damnit why can't Bose just stick to one way of doing things? It seems like every Bose-equipped car has a completely different wiring setup, most of the stock Bose systems that I see have individual amps mounted behind each speaker, and on those systems you can't just replace the speakers because you'll have no amplification. The pathfinder Bose system must be different if people have just replaced the speakers and gotten it to work


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

FYI, I had a stealthed system in a minivan awhile back. I put an aftermarket HU in it, but wanted to hide it so people wouldn't suspect anything by a casual glance inside. What I did was yank out the old doubleDIN HU and cut the face off. I installed the new HU with a little extra depth into the dash. I rimmed it w/ velcro and put the other velcro half on the amputated face from the old HU. What I had was a nice HU, that I could hide under the stock looking radio faceplate when I parked. It looked completely stock. Ironically my system did get swiped (shoulda got an alarm :dumbass: ), but the headunit was still inside. I would definetyly do it again.. the fact that no one else ever did it meant that no one suspected the facade. Just my .02


----------

